# Actual Vanilla Mafia [Night Zero]



## Phantom (Jun 28, 2014)

Phantom stretched as she glanced out the window at the star covered sky. As the mayor of the small city gazed out over the town she felt a pit in her stomach. Something was going to happen. She wasn't sure what, but it felt like a storm was coming. She shivered, trying to shake the feeling away. But it clung to her. 

 Maybe it was just the full moon. 

*Begin Night Zero. *
*You have 48 hours to complete night actions. *

 (I know quite a few night actions are already in, thanks for that, but a small few aren't yet. So I may start early, aka when I get all the actions in.

 On another note, I have run way too many mafias, my lists of mafia games to associate with this thread is glitching the fluff out. It's entertaining.)


----------



## Light (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be one of those games where it's permanently night zero.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 29, 2014)

Go to sleep dammit. It's gonna be a bit. Busy with Pride and stuff.


----------



## Light (Jun 29, 2014)

Mmmmmake me.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2014)

Light said:


> Mmmmmake me.


Don't make me bring the GM smite on. 


 Anywho. 

*End Night Zero. *

 Phantom was awoken by the sound of someone banging on the door to her chambers. With a groan she rolled out of bed and shuffled to the door. A town guard stood there, his hand stopped mid knock. He looked a bit nervous. "What is it?" Phantom grumbled. 

 "There's something you should see..."

 Phantom quickly dressed then followed the guard down to the council chambers, where she could already see the source of the guard's jitters. 

 There, in the middle of the room, lay two shapes wrapped in white linen. Phantom shook her head. "Gather the council," she ordered. "It seems we have a problem."

*DarkAura *is dead. She was *innocent. *
*I liek Squirtles *is dead. He was *innocent. *

*Not all night actions were sent in last night. Please note that actions not sent in will not happen. *

*Begin Day 1. *
*48 hours for discussion and voting. *

*Rules and Guidelines*:
1. No out of thread communication. 
2. Standard 48 hours for each phase. Extensions will be given at the GM's discretion. 
3. Night actions that are not sent in will not happen. 
4. Limit 3 abstains. 
5. No deadposting or posting at night. 
6. You may not quote your role PM. 
7. You do not send in your night action for three nights in a row you will be modkilled. You may send in actions ahead of time or you may choose to hold your action.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

Now Phantom understands what I meant by "permanently night zero".


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2014)

Light said:


> Now Phantom understands what I meant by "permanently night zero".


I understood it when I posted it. 

 It will never be mentioned again. *smites Light*.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

My goal for this game is gonna be, "see how fast I can get unfairly modkilled".


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a feeling Light is part of the mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2014)

Light said:


> My goal for this game is gonna be, "see how fast I can get unfairly modkilled".


Don't tempt me. 

 I'll do it! I mean it!

 *reloads smite gun*


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 2, 2014)

I think we should lynch Light. Who agrees?


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

*STILL NIGHT ZERO*



Phantom said:


> Don't tempt me.
> 
> I'll do it! I mean it!
> 
> *reloads smite gun*


C'mon, do ittt! You _knooooow_ you _waaaant_ to.

*poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke*


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, Phantom, do it! That way we have one less mafia member to worry about!


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2014)

You seem awfully sure he's mafia :p 

So... two deaths.... I don't recall, is there a vig? If so, acting night nil would be bad. Unless they thought they had to?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2014)

*SHUT IT.*



Light said:


> C'mon, do ittt! You _knooooow_ you _waaaant_ to.
> 
> *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke* *poke*


I see you changing the post title. 

 If Butterfree or a mod would kindly be nice enough to grant me threadmin or change the title for me, please?


----------



## Zexion (Jul 2, 2014)

Wargle said:


> So... two deaths.... I don't recall, is there a vig? If so, acting night nil would be bad. Unless they thought they had to?


If I'm understanding Phantom's post in the sign-ups there would be a vig if there were a large number of players. She said she was adding Roleblocker with us having 11, but no mention of vig, so I doubt it.

Still a possibility of Lovers dying.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: SHUT IT.*



Phantom said:


> If Butterfree or a mod would kindly be nice enough to grant me threadmin or change the title for me, please?


Like that's gonna stop me from bugging you.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2014)

Zexion said:


> If I'm understanding Phantom's post in the sign-ups there would be a vig if there were a large number of players. She said she was adding Roleblocker with us having 11, but no mention of vig, so I doubt it.
> 
> Still a possibility of Lovers dying.


Ahh, I see now. Well, that's... a spot of bad luck. It seems they were wrapped in linen together, so maybe?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking at the signups, the only other way tha tweould happen is fishing brothers, but I thought that happened the night after? and if it did, why are they wrapped in linen? Although the flavor might not be relevant.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, my bad, that was definitely a Fishing Bros.™ kill. To clarify, DarkAura was my brother, and ILS was my target.

I guess I'm pretty much useless now?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh. That explains things.

You're not useless! You have a voice and a vote! *democracy*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, if you want my input, Maji seems _a little too eager_ to lynch someone.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, she seems a bit eager. Still, we should wait for everyone else before we decide anything.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

I say we lynch *Phantom*.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 2, 2014)

I say we lynch Light. The way he's so eager to mess with the GM speaks mafia to me.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2014)

Hmm, you're not serious are you Maji?


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, I am serious. That's just the way I see that little exchange.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh. Well I wouldn't read too much into posts made for fun.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, okay. But I can't think of anyone else to lynch. I just have thus feeling that Light is part of the mafia.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, feelings really don't do much in the kinds of mafia where you don't see your opponents face-to-face.

But even if we don't have any leads, we at least think we know the causes of both of the deaths last night, right? According to VM, DarkAura was a fishing bro, so we can probably assume that DA was the mafia target and ILS got caught by complete accident.

So then if we know DA was a fishing bro, that means she wasn't inspector and also wasn't doctor. Statistically, it's not too likely that ILS was either of those either, so we can probably assume we still have our inspector and our doctor. 

But do we have any leads here, then?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 3, 2014)

so VM, was there a specific reason to target ILS or was it just random selection?

Also I forgetm were you allowed to communicate? Did you have a system of picking targets?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 3, 2014)

Being incredibly overeager to kill someone in particular on day one doesn't seem very mafia to me; it just draws attention to you and is sure to draw even more if you do manage to get a bandwagon going. I guess if you were a really bad mafia, maybe, but.

I would be suspicious of VM's fishing brothers claim, since it's exactly the sort of innocuous thing that would be handy to claim if you're mafia, but presumably the _real_ fishing brothers would have spoken up by this point unless DarkAura and ILS had been them, and in this setup there would be no way for the mafia to know if both fishing brothers had somehow gotten themselves killed, so that seems extremely unlikely. Confirmed innocents are always nice!

Light is being so excessively trolly that I'm almost getting alien vibes, but in this setup as far as I can tell it would be flat-out impossible for an alien to be activated at this point. So I have no idea.

(In this post, Butterfree's intuitions being demonstrably wrong!)


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2014)

*smites Light*

*Extending phase an additional 24 hours. Use it wisely. *

*(Please note that I run that a lynch happens on a MAJORITY VOTE.)*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 4, 2014)

So does that mean we're abstaining? I don't want to be the one to push the bandwagon.

Although Light doesn't look too suspicious to me, partly because he hasn't said much and partly because this is how he always acts, right? And Maji is still new and all, and I'm having trouble believing that she could be mafia either.



Butterfree said:


> I would be suspicious of VM's fishing brothers claim, since it's exactly the sort of innocuous thing that would be handy to claim if you're mafia, but presumably the _real_ fishing brothers would have spoken up by this point unless DarkAura and ILS had been them, and in this setup there would be no way for the mafia to know if both fishing brothers had somehow gotten themselves killed, so that seems extremely unlikely. Confirmed innocents are always nice!


If you look at it, though, the whole fishing brothers thing seems like the only way two deaths could have happened in one night. There are 11 players, so given Phantom's original role list there's only two vanilla townies. I think it's unlikely that a vigilante or another healer was added to the game, which leaves the mafia and the fishing bros. as the only nightkilling roles. Unless one of the Mafia's victims was a fishing bro, it wouldn't be possible for there to be two deaths in one night, unless my reasoning is completely off.

Thus, I don't see any reason VM's claim should be doubted, considering no one else has claimed fishing bro and that's the only thing that could have happened last night. Unless VM has reasoned that out also and is actually a mafia claiming fishing bro, and for some reason the real fishing bro hasn't acted yet, but I don't see that as likely.


----------



## Light (Jul 4, 2014)

*YOU HIT LIKE A PHANTOM*

I could explain my reason for harassing Phantom, but I think it would only complicate things. Phantom knows why (or should), and that's all I really care about.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 4, 2014)

I love ambiguous posts. I really do. They're the stuff the keeps my world turning.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2014)

*Light is dead. Inncocent* Modkill. 

Light was having a temper tantrum because he got a vanilla roll. I won't deal with this immaturity.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2014)

Also if he deadposts I will report him. It is against the guidelines at the beginning of the thread and against rules in general. If you have issues take them up me out of thread or when the game is over.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 4, 2014)

Well that uh... thins the ranks again. Down three innocent in one day. That leaves 2+1 mafia and 5 innocent.

Does terrorist count as mafia when determining when the mafia outnumbers town?


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 4, 2014)

If I remember right the terrorist is a part of the mafia.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 5, 2014)

The terrorist should count, but then again they don't know who the mafia are and the mafia doesn't know who they are, so it's a double-edged sword. Who knows, if DA was a fishing bro, then ILS could have been the terrorist and we wouldn't know, would we?

...Phantom, will the Terrorist flip innocent on death, or mafia? I'm assuming innocent because that's how they appear to inspectors, right?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 5, 2014)

Superbird said:


> The terrorist should count, but then again they don't know who the mafia are and the mafia doesn't know who they are, so it's a double-edged sword. Who knows, if DA was a fishing bro, then ILS could have been the terrorist and we wouldn't know, would we?
> 
> ...Phantom, will the Terrorist flip innocent on death, or mafia? I'm assuming innocent because that's how they appear to inspectors, right?



Upon inspection and death the Terrorist would flip innocent. 



Butterfree said:


> At any point during the day phase, he may blow himself up and take one player of his choice with him. If the inspector inspects the terrorist, he will be shown as *not mafia*, and if he dies, he is also shown as *not mafia*.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 5, 2014)

Due to events, I'm adding *another 24 hour extension. *

 Please make your votes or abstains.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 5, 2014)

well, sometimes GMs do that differently, so I thought it worth it to clarify. 

I guess, since Phantom is pushing for a decision, I'll tentatively *abstain*? Unless anyone has any accusations or anything?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2014)

I think you skipped my question. Is terrorist including in the count when mafia outnumber town?

Like if there are two mafia one terrorist and three town is it a 3-3 tie or something else?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 5, 2014)

Wargle said:


> I think you skipped my question. Is terrorist including in the count when mafia outnumber town?
> 
> Like if there are two mafia one terrorist and three town is it a 3-3 tie or something else?



 Terrorist would not count. The mafia are not aware of the terrorist.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok, I understand now. 

I doubt we'll have any amazing conclusions while I sleep, so just putting another *abstain* out there


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll abstain as well.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2014)

Maji, bold your vote. It makes it easier on the GM


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry. I will *abstain* as well.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2014)

Well this was.... a day.
*Abstain*.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 6, 2014)

I will accept the abstains. 

*End Day 1. *

*No one died. *

*Begin Night 1. *
*48 hours for night actions. *


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2014)

*End Night One*

 *Insert brilliantly written flavor text here.*

*Zexion died. Innocent. *

*Begin Day 2. *

**Not all night actions were sent in last night. For some players this is their second night not sending in actions. This is your warning. Third night without night actions means an inactivity modkill, as stated in the first posts both in the game thread and the sign up thread. *


----------



## Wargle (Jul 9, 2014)

That was some of the best flavor text ever. 10/10 would reccomend.

Um, Not quite sure what to discuss here. One fishing brother is down, and two unknown innocents. There is also an inactivity problem. The odds are *really against us*


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 9, 2014)

First, sorry I haven't been here for a while; I've had real-life things going on.

Second, well, what _do_ we discuss?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 10, 2014)

It's nice to see discussion has really taken off. Ummm. Does anyone know anything? I mean we only have two more abstains guys! I hate seeing this die!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 10, 2014)

As time goes on we're losing more power roles. I hope our investigator is still alive.
Should we abstain again? Or should we go the time honored route of 'lynch Flora'? I really don't know what would be less devastating right now.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 10, 2014)

I honestly don't know. I'm going to bed now, and hope I wake up with posts beneath mine.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2014)

.....Okay then.
*Flora* I guess. Maybe we'll hit.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 12, 2014)

*flora* I guess. Whoo. activity


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 12, 2014)

*Flora* it is.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 14, 2014)

Aaaaaaa how do I manage to forget about mafia all the time

I have no love for randlynch bandwagons, but especially in a game with limited abstains it's better than nothing. *Flora*.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 15, 2014)

All right, then, I guess. *Flora.*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 16, 2014)

*End Day 2. *

 Well, I suppose it's been long enough. 

 *Genius and insightful flavortext here*

*Flora is dead. She was innocent. *


----------



## Phantom (Jul 16, 2014)

At least *48 hours for night actions. *

*Remember to send in your actions. *


----------



## Phantom (Jul 19, 2014)

*End Night 2. *

*Begin Day 3.*

*Butterfree is dead. She was innocent.*

*At least 48 hours for discussion. *

 *Remember you have two abstains remaining.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww she just remembered abou this game too... So does anyone have anything helpful?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2014)

So. Five left. Two Mafia, two or three Townies, and maybe a Terrorist. How's this gonna go down? Any leads?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 20, 2014)

My money's on *Maji* being mafia. If we lynch incorrectly, we lose, so I say its about time everyone claimed.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree. I'll second the vote to lynch *Maji*.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Maji* it is then. Maybe the lynch light thing wasn't newbie jitters, just a mafia plot?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2014)

Sure, *Maji/B].*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2014)

how did that even
*Maji*


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm away a few days and this is what happens??


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2014)

This is usually the point where you would claim your role.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay. I am an alien. Not mafia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2014)

Activated?


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 22, 2014)

No. Not yet.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, if you _were_ activated alien, you probably wouldn't have said anything. So this is plausible. I'll *unvote*, and will withhold voting until everyone has claimed.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think Maji could be activated. There's been a death every night. And aliens aren't that likely to claim, it ruins their chance of winning. Not buying it.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2014)

Extending phase by *24 hours*.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not sure that's necessary. We already have a majority vote, after all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2014)

No... I think it's necessary. A mislynch here means game over. Don't be so eager to end the phase. Unless... of course... you're mafia?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think Superbird is mafia, but if he is, I'm more sure Maji is mafia. Alien would not claim as alien, because then it never gets targetted. I'm keeping my vote at Maji. Sorry, but it's how it has to be


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2014)

If Superbird is mafia, I think it's most likely that Superbird and Wargle are the mafia. And until you guys claim, this is what I think is most likely.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm the roleblocker.

I blocked Light the first night, then Butterfree, then Superbird.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 24, 2014)

And I can confirm the ZM is innocent, as we're lovers.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 25, 2014)

So...I'm not still being lynched, am I? Because I really am the alien.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 26, 2014)

*Extending again. Discuss people. *


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2014)

Wargle said:


> And I can confirm the ZM is innocent, as we're lovers.


ZM, can you confirm this?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2014)

Wargle is my kawaii waifu.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 26, 2014)

Then what do we do? Abstain again?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 27, 2014)

Maji said:


> Then what do we do? Abstain again?


I'd say no, because alien claim is not a good one to make. I feel like Superbird and Maji are the mafia, and since I blocked ole supes' (totally your new nickname btw) and there was still a death that means Maji is probably the Don


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 27, 2014)

I did not know that an alien claim was bad. But it is true. I am not part of the mafia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, Phantom did say there were lovers in this game, and seeing as it's not possible for any of the dead players to be lovers, then it must be Wargle and Zero Moment. 

It's still possible that one of them is mafia, but even if that were true, the mafia faction would effectively control the vote. I suppose I have no choice but to vote *Maji* and hope we make it through until next morning.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 27, 2014)

"I'm innocent" - is never a good defense


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, all I have to say is, if you want to see the next morning, do not lynch me.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2014)

Well... 

*End Day 3. *

*Maji is dead. They were innocent. *

*Begin Night 3. 48 hours for night actions... *


----------



## Phantom (Jul 31, 2014)

*End game. *

*Visitor Message is dead. He was innocent. *

*MAFIA WIN. *


----------



## Wargle (Jul 31, 2014)

Good game guys. It was Superbird and I, and ZM was my lover


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2014)

yay


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 31, 2014)

Sigh...I told you I was telling the truth about being the alien...

Anyways, congrats to the mafia, I guess.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2014)

I had come to the realization in the last phase that with ZM being lover-ed to Wargle, the mafia would always outvote the town 3-2. That's why I said I "had no choice but to vote Maji."

Still, I _knew_ you guys were scum. _I knew it!_


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 31, 2014)

I was Terrorist, but never blew up anyone. :I


----------



## Light (Jul 31, 2014)

Good game. :D


----------



## Wargle (Jul 31, 2014)

Superbird was don, don't think I mentioned that before.

Inactivty kind of killed this game


----------



## Superbird (Jul 31, 2014)

It probably would have gone faster if we'd just confessed as mafia on the last day instead of having so little discussion to warrant an extension. We had the game at that point, because we controlled the vote. But Wargle didn't want to for some reason.

Good game.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think a 'Hey we're the mafia but there's nothing you can do' end wouldn;t have been as cool.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2014)

Honestly, the town would have had more of a chance had Light not had a temper tantrum about being vanilla.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh yeah, you know, a vanilla townie is so important to have on day 1.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 3, 2014)

They have a vote.


----------

